# TV crushes!



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So, since I'm finally experiencing a rare TV crush (from a dead show lol), I decided to study it before the infactuation diminishes and hopefully gain a tad more self-awareness. I found this:

https://www.menshealth.com.au/what-your-tv-crush-says-about-you

My crush is Summer Glau's Cameron character in TSSC, so she would be:



> THE ARSE-KICKING ALPHA FEMALE
> 
> EXAMPLES
> 
> ...


Erm... so I like to be dominated? Dunno about that! But DEFINITELY love me a smart ass-kicking woman! Someone who can stand her ground both physically and intellectually. In fact, I had a dream recently, my crush had a twin sister, and she herself was... overweight. Admittedly, the thought crossed my mind in the dream of hitting on the twin instead of what I was currently doing in my dream (hitting on the big twin) But her slim twin sister? Bimbo... zero attraction, so I found myself not so shallow after all and infactuated only with the big twin!!! Woke up scratching my head :scratchhead:

Who is your crush? And is the analysis accurate for you?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come on I can't be the only one!!! lol


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Oh come on I can't be the only one!!! lol


O’Ren Ishii is my crush.She was a character in the Kill Bill movie, played by Lucy Liu.
She took no prisoners and anyone who crossed her paid with their head.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> O’Ren Ishii is my crush.She was a character in the Kill Bill movie, played by Lucy Liu.
> She took no prisoners and anyone who crossed her paid with their head.


Finally! 

So, do you agree with the assessment on the link and what you look for in women?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a thing for Dr. NAssif:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Finally!
> 
> So, do you agree with the assessment on the link and what you look for in women?


I like a woman who is physically able to keep up with me both in bed and out.My long term gf ran a health studio for years and even now she swims and runs every day and she is presently training for a triathlon.I practice martial arts and swim every day and have done so all my life.
Intellectually I am out of her league but you can’t have everything.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like it must be mostly true then:



> The small-screen women we idealise are windows into our subconscious, hinting at what we want from real, flesh-and-blood women.


Wondering about the slim chance I maybe not permanently emotionally unavailable but just haven't met the right one. Yet, I've met alot of powerful, independent women and many times I'm not attracted and struggle to infactuate myself. :scratchhead:

Or maybe a woman has to be a heartless killing machine to win my heart lol


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Looks like it must be mostly true then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that deep down ALL women are heartless killing machines.
And with good reason.:2gunsfiring_v1::2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> I think that deep down ALL women are heartless killing machines.
> And with good reason.:2gunsfiring_v1::2gunsfiring_v1:


Haha! I was being more literal! 

And I wouldn't say all women are heartless killing machines, some are blessed inspiring angels, others are treacherous soul-sucking vampires!

Get all sorts, but I'm still bored =/


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> I think that deep down ALL women are heartless killing machines.
> And with good reason.:2gunsfiring_v1::2gunsfiring_v1:


Interesting you'd say that. My martial arts instructor says that men train to be macho, but women do it because they want to kill someone.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Get all sorts, but I'm still bored =/


Take a nap.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Red Sonja said:


> Take a nap.


Not now! Might dream of my crush! 

Hmmm actually... maybe not a bad idea... but later!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Amy Farrah Fowler. She is my TV crush.

Personality wise, she does remind me of my wife.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

I know this was directed at the menfolk but I wanna play. 

My TV crush is Dean Winchester; I’ve had a serious heart-on for him since season one! 

He’s a strong, ruthless badass who fights for what he believes in and is willing to die (and has!) for those he loves. He’s fiercely protective, loyal, tough, secretly tenderhearted, tortured, brash, overly-responsible, and more than a little damaged around the edges. Sexy AF! Le sigh. 

And I think the description of what my TV crush means is sorta accurate. I do want someone who is intellectually gifted, but “well-educated” and “financially independent” don’t really matter to me. And I do have a mid-management level job with a lot of responsibility and have to make a lot of pivotal decisions. I’d love to give up control to a dominate partner in my personal life. 

But I’m kinda headstrong and not easily influenced, so it might only sound good in theory but be completely different in practice. Would be kinda fun figuring out if I can be mastered or if it would be a draw in the sexxxy battle of wills. Oh well. Don’t know and probably never will. 

Anyway. Did I mention Dean Winchester is sexy af?

He can hunt me down, tie me up, and exorcise my horny demons any time.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I know this was directed at the menfolk but I wanna play.
> 
> My TV crush is Dean Winchester; I’ve had a serious heart-on for him since season one!
> 
> ...


I admit, he's cute as a button. 

What grade is he in?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*For an old fart like me, my movie/TV crush has to be none other than the inimitable Dame Judi Dench!*


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I think a bunch of chicks are hot but I don't really have crushes on them or their characters.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

toblerone said:


> I think a bunch of chicks are hot but I don't really have crushes on them or their characters.


I agree with this. I can't really crush on someone based on a character they play or the public facade they put on. I can acknowledge that they are beautiful, but I don't really crush on anyone on TV. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I always liked Diane Lane. Not a crush though. My W likes Shemar Moore.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Interesting you'd say that. My martial arts instructor says that men train to be macho, but women do it because they want to kill someone.


When I was ten I was bullied for being smart in school.I came home with a bruise on my face and my fathers solution was to send me for boxing lessons.A few weeks after that I took up Karate and I have studied a few different types of martial arts,I have a fifth Dan grade in Karate and a similar grade in Aikido.Ironically I had never been in a street or bar fight in my life until a few weeks ago in London when a couple of guys tried to mug me and my brother and another friend of his.My brother is career military and his friend teaches Taekwondo at an international level,the evening ended badly for the would be muggers.
Your point about the difference between men and women’s reasons for practicing martial arts is very true.But you have to realize a lot of women only take up fighting arts because they have been assaulted or intimidated,often by so called loved ones.I see women training at my gym and when they start on the heavy bag some of then really let rip and you can see a lot of frustration been released.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

summer glau in serenity/firefly was super hot. afterward...not so much.

My tv crush would be Kim Basinger!

va va voom!


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a ton. Leonardo DiCaprio , and Prince Harry come straight to mind.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *For an old fart like me, my movie/TV crush has to be none other than the inimitable Dame Judi Dench!*


Julie Walters. She also sounds sexy to me when she speaks in her normal voice. My family originates from the area she was born in and there's something about the way a Brummie wench talks that makes my spine tingle!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I love me some hunkalicious man chocolate Shemar Moore...

My girl crush is Olivia Benson from SVU, I think she's beautiful, lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Talker67 said:


> summer glau in serenity/firefly was super hot. afterward...not so much.


Really? Wow, I actually found her much more attractive in TSCC *onwards*, compared to firefly/serenity.

Also, it's hot in here it must be summer!





:rofl:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not a crush, but daenerys targaryen is a fun character. (at least back when the writing was still good, not the awful season 7)


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I admit, he's cute as a button.
> 
> What grade is he in?


He’s Grade A Prime Beefcake.

The actor who plays Dean is almost 40. Plenty old enough and of legal age for most of the things I want to do to him.

Didn’t know crushes had to be aged prime beefcake to qualify. In that case, I also like Viggo Mortensen. He’s pushing 60 and a fine ass specimen of masculinity. 

Look at those eyes and that ascot… **** yeah!


----------

